# Bruno wants to play!



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I caught Bruno playing outside with his favorite balloon! It's so fun!!!

crawler :: BrunoBallWind.flv video by pjhawke - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid36.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid36.photobucket.com/albums/e31/pjhawke/revenant/Projects/crawler/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e31/pjhawke/revenant/Projects/crawler/BrunoBallWind


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

*Bruno likes you!*

Here he comes!!

crawler :: HereComesBruno.flv video by pjhawke - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid36.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid36.photobucket.com/albums/e31/pjhawke/revenant/Projects/crawler/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e31/pjhawke/revenant/Projects/crawler/HereComesBruno


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Bruno is awesome! He can come play at my house anytime he wants! I'll buy him a whole box of balloons for his very own!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

How cute! He reminds me of a baby seal. I am assuming he is remote controlled? Definetly would be a good scare to have him coming after the tots!:jol:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats one of the funniest things Ive seen in a while....he is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dave the Dead is smiling.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I think you need to take Bruno to the park.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

REV...That is Hilarious
It's kinda funny sometimes the things we think of to do with our props. 
Thanks


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

All smiles in Ohio! That is too cute!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bruno looks like he's having fun. How does he work?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Bruno looks like he had a little fun in the sun


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

LOVE IT!
Any how to's planned?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Glad you liked the vid, folks. I wanted something a little more fun than just demo-ing him crawling back and forth.

Spooky1, Bruno is a dual-motor RC prop. I named him in honor of Bourno, the prop engineer/RC fanatic on the forum who conceived and designed it. I assembled the basic kit at a make-&-take he held at Ironstock this year. Bohica, conceptually this is Bourno's baby. If he wants a how-to done, I'll let that be his call.

This is what Bruno looks like with his clothes and back lid removed:









The basic chassis from the M&T was the wooden T-stick frame with the motors and RC stuff attached, and the aluminum arm bars. To that I added the ribs, hardware cloth cage, and plastic belly "hull". And of course the forearms, head, and clothing. I'll be rebuilding him over the down season; I want to give him a lighter, smaller more human-shaped torso that's not so big and blocky. I also hope to add some head movement and sounds as well; even scaling the ribcage down there's a lot of empty space inside to put stuff as long as it's lightweight. I also plan to modify and disguise the transmitter better so it's easier to discretely control from under my costume.

Note to Aelwyn: I named him Bruno, but if you need to call him I believe he also answers to Mr. Moldy Head. :cheeseton:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's the bomb, Rev!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

That is beyond awesome.. Great job..


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

and some people play with remote cars--hahahhahahahahahahahaha
thats too cool rev


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Would that not freak you out in a park or what?! Way too cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bruno needs a zombie puppy to play with


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Is he available for babysitting?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice piece of work there REv!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Cool design and his movement is downright creepy. Perfect.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He is too cool.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome Rev!!!!

I WANT ONE!!!!

Okay where's Kouma?

KOUMA!!!!! I WANT NOW!!!!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Teary, you know damn well I'd overcomplicate that by adding dual webcams, a micro PC and motion tracking algorithms


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

thats great..!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh shoot Rev, I just noticed your video and pictures today. I wasn't paying attention the last couple days 

Your crawler turned out nice. Thanks for naming him after me 

My own design came after seeing Dave in the Grave's single motor design for his crawling skeleton, I just changed it around some to have 2 quicker motors and some RC gear.

I may get around to a detailed how-to this winter as I did take some pics when I was making the Make and Take ones. It isn't that complicated if you have been around RC electric cars. For the most part, it is just 2 motors with a swivel joint connected to a couple aluminum bars 

I think your pic above shows the motors better than my older web page http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/crawler.html

So, did you go to Bill and Nancy's haunt with it?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That thing is great Rev....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

bourno said:


> Your crawler turned out nice. Thanks for naming him after me
> 
> My own design came after seeing Dave in the Grave's single motor design for his crawling skeleton, I just changed it around some to have 2 quicker motors and some RC gear.
> 
> ...


I sure did! That thing had some people spellbound. I wore my Watcher/Grave Guardian costume with a heavy hooded cloak... I'd come out to the front where the queue was, carrying the crawler... set him down, stroke his head like a pet, walk about 15 feet away and stand motionless. People would be looking at the corpse, not noticing that I was telescoping out the antenna under the cloak lol... ran it up through the neck into the hood, the black mesh kept it hidden... and then I'd move Bruno a liiiiitle at a time.

By the time I had him actually crawling around everyone forgot I was even there heheheh... people thought he was motion-activated and kept clapping and walking past him trying to "trigger" him. I'd be consistent with the motions until people were certain they knew how he worked... lol... then of course I'd totally change it up mess with their heads







He even made a girlfriend; this gal in her 20's was totally entranced by him, tried to figure him out for 30 minutes and I had him always tracking her and sort of following her, only to back away when she reached out to touch him. I heard all kinds of theories from the crowd... seemed no one even considered me as being the control source heheh... one person was convinced there was a dog inside of it









A totally kick-ass walkthrough haunt like Nancy & Bill's deserves totally kick-ass queue line entertainment, and Bruno here delivered. Thanks again for the Make&Take Wes, this is the coolest Halloween toy ever! I see years of fun in my future with this guy!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Uber Cool!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That first video is great, brought a smile to my face watching it first thing this morning. Very cool!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

REV!! He is awesome!! Im so jealous. I wanted a bourno crawler this year toooooo. Unfortunately I wasnt able to afford it this year. I'm hoping to persuade him to make me one after the new year if I send him the money for it. It was a fantastic prop I would love to make one.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE him!!!!


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

I want one!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol  The balloon video is too much fun.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow! Just terrific, this prop never ceases to amaze!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

That is the coolest thing ever, sooooooooo much better that the skeleton on the moped videos.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, great. Why'd you have to post this? ...As if I didn't already have enough on my 2009 to do list...


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

that movement is very...disconcerting. that would have totally been me trying to figure it out for 30 minutes. a dog? people have strange perceptions...he is sooo cute! i want a pet zombieeeee! please won't santa send me one? pweeeez? i promise to be a bad girl...wait, did i get that backwards again?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That is awesome rev. I love it. Now lets add sound and a microcontroller with motion sensors it can chase people around. You can also give people lights and you can have it track the lights too they will never figure that one out.


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Now that made my whole night! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very impressive. Wish I had the know how to make those types of props. Mine are just so...predictable. I love the fact that people would never know what to expect. Great job.


----------

